# servitor alternatives



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

I need some servitors w/ heavy bolters for an up coming planet strike tourney, but don't have the $120 necessary to get eight heavy bolter armed servitors. As such, I have been thinking of using Tau gun drones, but I've been having trouble thinking how to space marine them up. Any ideas?


----------



## The Blackadder (Jan 8, 2009)

I suppose that coulld work as the imperium has anigravity technology. You will just have to make them look more gothic, perhaps make them eagles.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

$120 for a couple of combat servitors? Which models are you referring to?
You could always make some conversions. Necromunda has some nice models for this. ( Pit slaves )


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1020021&prodId=prod1060069

its 15 for 2, but only one has a heavy bolter, and a regular heavy bolter looks rediculous on those guys.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Depending on what the servitors specifically are for, you could use Sisters of Battle with heavy bolters. They're fine for use with an Inquisitor as gun servitors in that regard. 

Reaper also makes a kind of cool model that's a pretty unsubtle rip-off of Marcus Fenix armed with a rotary weapon-- check out their Chronoscope range-- I think it's called Space Marine with Chaingun or something like that. 

Another possibility is to use Guardsmen armed with heavy bolters-- the old heavy weapons teams that have a guardsman manning a wheeled stand with the heavy weapon works well. If you've got a friend who plays Guard who isn't playing in the tournament, you could also see about borrowing heavy weapons teams with Heavy Bolters, also. 

The Orlock heavy from the Necromunda range, finally, is a solid model that works for Sgt. Harker (at least, until the proper model's release) and works for gun servitors as well. Check out the specialist games range-- I don't know what the price looks like for him, though-- it might be comparable to getting blisters of servitors.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Sadly.. the Orlock guy can't be purchased alone anymore.. you have to buy a full gang to get one. Which is 30 euro's or so.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

You could use regular marines with heavy bolters and just say they are sevitors or you can tech them up some as servitors. Alternatively you can use almost any random mess of parts with a heavy bolter and just call it a servitor.

It would depend wildly on your bits stock but you can tech up many different models such as marines or IG or you could throw together some parts to make a very odd looking servitor. I'd say no to Gun drones since they would be to obviously based on Tau tech without major reworking.

Check through your spare vehicle bits first. I have a MASSIVE selection of spare vehicle parts including whole tanks so I don't wanna suggest stuff that might end up costing you a lot more.


----------

